# Deebo's homemade finger draw knife



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

This is the design and cut out of the kneck knife I saw on anothre thread. Too many employees right now, I can't machine the relief areas. And the plasma cutter has parts on order.
Will try to keep taking pictures as I "refine the edges and metalwork".
Question, the "kydex" that I see people using, what is it, where can I order/buy/ beg some, and can you use a heatgun to heat and mold it?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

That's an interesting design and should work well. As for Kydex, I think most guys are heating it in a toaster oven although I imagine a heatgun would work also. USAknifemaker caries kydex and it's pretty cheap ($8.60/sheet for .060" thick). Post some pictures of the finished knife, I'd love to see it.

-Infidel


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah that is extra cool it's a draw knife?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I modified the tip, just for the first one. To make it easier for me to sharpen. I guess that without the blade being angled "in" like the original was, it wouldnt be a draw knife.
I did start belt sanding the bevel, decided to go "one sided" and using that 1/4 inch material, its WAY to heavy and thick, so I will probably just finish sharpening it, and not cut or machine out the relief for the finger area.
BUT, we got all the needed parts in, and the plasma cutter is back in use. I have one employee who is a metalworking GENIUS, will have his steady hand cut the blank out of 1/8 inch material for me. Then Ill just have to sharpen and clean up the peice. Stay tuned. Sometimes, my little projects get shoved in the toolbox for months, only to see the light of day, when I get bored.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that's very nice. you should say yer coworkers offended you so you can get rid of them and get on the machine to finish that up


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

KnifeKits.com™ : Knife & Gun Making Supplies and Tools
will have all you need.
Tandy leather also stocks kydex,but knifekits is cheaper shipper than retail in store at Tandy


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, here it is. 1/8 inch thick, with the use of the plasma cutter, and a bunch of files and air grinders. It is just starting to get sharpened, but I dont want it razor sharp. I think I will paint it black, and tuck it on my belt somehow.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I like that. If you want to sharpen your knife well, buy some Japanese wet stones. They are the best I've used for knife sharpening, and I managed to get my Parang sharp enough to shave with.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Nice looking knife!!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Guess I forgot to ask what type of steel you're making this out of, I presumed it was carbon steel and that makes sense since you said you were thinking of painting it. Don't forget to heat treat it or it won't hold an edge worth a damn. For carbon steel heating to red hot (non magnetic) and quenching in used motor oil will get it done for hardening. To temper clean it up and then heat it until the metal turns a straw color, a 400 degree oven works well for tempering, just keep an eye on it and when it turns straw color pull it. Stainless will probably need to be sent out for heat treating which is why I haven't done any work with it, well that and I like carbon steel, easy to sharpen and holds an edge pretty well.

-Infidel


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

When i was making knives , i always used Texas Knifemakers supplies. and the kydex yea you just heat it in a oven. when you do it you'll need like some pieces of foam lay the warm kydex on the foam then the knife then fold it over he knife then another piece of foam and lay a brick or something on it. form fits right to it  

i always then drilled holes around the edge and used the small circle things so you could tie rope in them


----------

